# Finally, a successful install....hooray!



## barryww (Jan 21, 2014)

I have messed around with Unix type distributions for something like 18 years now, more or less.  I'm more of a hobby user really.  I just turned 58 years old, and still enjoy doing so.  I compiled Gentoo years ago several times back when Daniel Robbins was the chief architect and liked the portage system of installation.  But I for various reasons was never able to get a BSD installed.  Lately I have been lazy and have been using some of the easier versions like Ubuntu and Mint, but I had a netbook laying around with nothing to do and thought I'd give FreeBSD a try again when I saw that 10.0 was released.  Well low and behold I got it up and running with only modest effort.  Things have come a long way since my first Linux install of Red Hat 2.0 havn't they?  My wife doesn't understand why I mess around with this stuff, but I find it fun and interesting, always have.  If all goes well I'm going to compile FreeBSD on my main laptop, which has a bigger screen for these older eyes. I'd like to thank the FreeBSD team for such a fine effort, and there seem to be some really sharp folks here in the community forums.  So far I have found all answers to question I had on these forums and the documentation.  This is my first post but won't be my last.  Until next time friends.....cheers.


----------



## zspider (Jan 24, 2014)

Congratulations. I'm glad for your success.


----------

